# Leads for pollination contracts?



## Haraga (Sep 12, 2011)

Seed.ab.ca

Monsanto

Those are two good places to start.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

We went to pick blueberries this week at a twenty acre patch. 

I saw some equipment on the farm and mentioned to the owner I kept bees.

He shared with me his frustration trying to find a proffesional able to supply quality pollination for the smaller amout of hives he needs. 

I'm not sure if you have smaller farms there but if you do maybe that's the perfect niche.


----------



## allincuddy (May 11, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Mbeck said:


> We went to pick blueberries this week at a twenty acre patch.
> 
> I saw some equipment on the farm and mentioned to the owner I kept bees.
> 
> ...


For the right amount of money someone could be found. I doubt he'd be willing to pay though.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> For the right amount of money someone could be found. I doubt he'd be willing to pay though.


Probably true!
What would be a good number for you to place 25-40 hives for pollination a short drive from home?

Okay, time for me stop Commercial beekeeping in Canada over the internet!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Well, I am in Upstate NY, but not quite Canada, but 25 to 40 hives should be attractive to just about any Commercial Beekeeper w/in a reasonable distance. Were I to supply bees to your blueberry grower I would want $90.00 per hive. Negotiable.


----------



## pleasantvalley (May 22, 2014)

Seed companies are usually not interested in small numbers of hives. Contracts are set between 1-3 years. In addition, the bumper canola crop last year means some companies are scaling back their contracts for this year.


----------



## Haraga (Sep 12, 2011)

pleasantvalley said:


> Seed companies are usually not interested in small numbers of hives. Contracts are set between 1-3 years. In addition, the bumper canola crop last year means some companies are scaling back their contracts for this year.


You are correct.


----------

